# Mating Theraphosa blondi



## GoTerps (Feb 15, 2005)

I mated _Theraphosa blondi_ this afternoon and wanted to share a few pics.  The pairing went very well, good inserations and the female let the male calmly walk away.  I'll pair them up again in a few days probably.


----------



## Brando (Feb 15, 2005)

nice pictures, good luck!


----------



## priZZ (Feb 15, 2005)

Good luck with breeding this beautiful Ts. *T. blondi* is a spider, everybody wants.


----------



## Zorack (Feb 15, 2005)

Kooorrrrr blimy Gov, she is really fat, already looks pregnant


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 15, 2005)

Finally some males equal in size. Good luck on the slings!


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 15, 2005)

good luck hope you have lots of T blondi running around...good pics also.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 15, 2005)

AWWW....sweet heavenly spider porn bliss...

Good luck Eric!  I'll be breeding them soon too, since my last 50/50 failed.


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool pics.


----------



## Letsgochopping (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like someone had a happy valentine's day?


----------



## gustavowright (Feb 15, 2005)

:razz: Hey!!! they really match in size...cool shots.


----------



## manville (Feb 16, 2005)

good luck!! very nice!!


----------



## prang11 (Feb 16, 2005)

Great pictures and best of luck.


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats and nice pics Eric!

when I mated my female it looked like I was mating a B. albopilosum whit a T. blondi.. man I cant belive how big the female was compare to the male! lol

Oh btw the mating was succsessful.. my female has a sac now


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 16, 2005)

> Oh btw the mating was succsessful.. my female has a sac now


How did you keep the female after mating?  Did you keep her cool for a few months or no?


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 16, 2005)

I just kept her as usual.. around 25-26°C and whit a high humidity. I also fed her much.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck GoTerps!

My experience of blondi matings is two eggsacks
1st time it was eaten and second time infertile
Well I will try again.

/Lelle


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm speechless at the moment.  Go back and look at the mating pictures on the previous page.  

The "female" just molted today into a mature male  :wall:  :wall: 

I got her as "female" and the only molt before this one was torn up badly... and I have such a terrible reaction to _Theraphosa_ urticating hairs that I pretty much stay clear... of molts and the spider.

The mating in the pictures was very straightforward... both tapping to each other A LOT.  "He" acted just like you would expect a receptive female to act.  They even hooked up on 2 seperate occassions.

I was dissapointed the other week when I saw "her" rump darken up, as I knew I wouldn't be getting a sac.  
The look on my face when I checked the container today and saw a fresh male had to be priceless!

This isn't a joke and I did not get specimens confused.  These are the only _T. blondi_ I've ever owned.


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 18, 2005)

hehehe oh well I now know I'm not the only one with a gay invertebrate.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jun 18, 2005)

*blondi bliss...*

I guess some blondi slings could be in order for this year! Excellent photos!
The male I had from Old Hag was a most gentle lover. Waiting on my two girls to drop. Good luck!!


----------



## becca81 (Jun 18, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> I guess some blondi slings could be in order for this year! Excellent photos!
> The male I had from Old Hag was a most gentle lover. Waiting on my two girls to drop. Good luck!!


Heh, no blondi slings from this couple unless they're adopted...


----------



## Sean (Jun 18, 2005)

That sucks dude...Did you buy from a dealer, shop or show??


----------



## Deschain (Jun 18, 2005)

That's just not right! What are the odds?  :? 

I hope next time, the mating goes just as well, but you have one of each sex, and get a sac.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 19, 2005)

I have heard about mature males mating with sub-adult males before. So it happens sometimes.. Now you have a reason to buy a new big nice female


----------

